# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  اوردن جمع اعداد هر صفحه در انتهای همان صفحه در StimulReport

## NewLife2008

سلام
یه گزارش دارم که یکی از ستونهاش عددی هستش و باید در انتهای صفحه جمع  اعداد اون  ستون حساب شده و نمایش داده بشه.در واقع در هر صفحه مجموع اعداد اون صفحه نشون داده بشه.( تابع sum مربوط به stimul که مجموع اون فیلد رو در کلیه صفحات نشون می ده. )

----------


## iman_22a

> سلام
> یه گزارش دارم که یکی از ستونهاش عددی هستش و باید در انتهای صفحه جمع  اعداد اون  ستون حساب شده و نمایش داده بشه.در واقع در هر صفحه مجموع اعداد اون صفحه نشون داده بشه.( تابع sum مربوط به stimul که مجموع اون فیلد رو در کلیه صفحات نشون می ده. )


یه کنترل Report Summery روی صفحه بکشید و یه کنترل Text روی اون بکشید . توی پنجره Text Editor مربوط به شیء Text از صفحه Summery گزینه Summery Function رو روی SUM و گزینه Databands رو روی دیتا بندی که روی فرم گزارش دارید و DataColumn را روی ستون موردنظرتون تنظیم کنین ، Running Total رو هم تیک بزنین  :متفکر:

----------


## NewLife2008

> یه کنترل Report Summery روی صفحه بکشید و یه کنترل Text روی اون بکشید . توی پنجره Text Editor مربوط به شیء Text از صفحه Summery گزینه Summery Function رو روی SUM و گزینه Databands رو روی دیتا بندی که روی فرم گزارش دارید و DataColumn را روی ستون موردنظرتون تنظیم کنین ، Running Total رو هم تیک بزنین


با تشکر فراوان ، فقط من کنترل تکست رو در باند PageFooter قرار دادم و در پنجره summery هم گزینه Page  رو انتخاب کردم . و نتیجه این شد که در انتهای هر صفحه ، جمع اعداد از صفحه اول تا انتهای همون صفحه نمایش داده شد.
اما یه سوال دیگه:
چنانچه من بخوام جمع انتهای هر صفحه رو به ابتدای صفحه بعد منتقل کنم چکار باید کرد؟ فرض کنید در انتهای صفحه 1 مجموع اعداد شده 20000 ، حالا می خوام در ابتدای صفحه دوم قبل از هر چیز 20000 آورده بشه و بعنوان مثال بنویسم منقول از صفحه قبل)
بازم تشکر

----------


## iman_22a

> چنانچه من بخوام جمع انتهای هر صفحه رو به ابتدای صفحه بعد منتقل کنم چکار باید کرد؟ فرض کنید در انتهای صفحه 1 مجموع اعداد شده 20000 ، حالا می خوام در ابتدای صفحه دوم قبل از هر چیز 20000 آورده بشه و بعنوان مثال بنویسم منقول از صفحه قبل)
> بازم تشکر


فکر کنم مجبوری یه متغیر تعریف کنی و توی رخداد After Print لیبلی که جمع صفحه قبل رو نمایش میده ، این متغیر رو مقدار دهی کنی و توی صفحه بعد ازش استفاده کنی . من زیاد باهاش کار نکرده ام اما فکر می کنم این یه راهشه

----------


## NewLife2008

> فکر کنم مجبوری یه متغیر تعریف کنی و توی رخداد After Print لیبلی که جمع صفحه قبل رو نمایش میده ، این متغیر رو مقدار دهی کنی و توی صفحه بعد ازش استفاده کنی . من زیاد باهاش کار نکرده ام اما فکر می کنم این یه راهشه


ممنون دوست عزیز
فقط من در ایونت ذکر شده چطوری مقدار لیبل رو در متغیر بریزم؟ من اینطوری می نویسم جواب نمیده!
متغیر رو برای تست از نوع string گرفتم:
Str=Text1.Text

----------

